# concussions-how long does it take for symptoms to show up?



## EightBelles134 (Dec 2, 2010)

I was at the barn yesterday riding and my horse spooked. I got told that I kinda fell of the back of my horse.I was told that I landed sort of on my side and twisted and rolled and landed on my back.At first I got back on saying I was fine but after my ride I got off and I started getting a major migraine.I later got home and told my mom I feeling kind of nauseous.I also told my mom that I was feeling kinda of whiplash like symptoms.My question is how long does it take for symptoms of a concussion to occur?I told my mom about it and she told me not to waste my money by going to the doctors for something I already know I have.My question is should I go behind her back and make a drs appointment?knowing full well that they'll bill her for xrays,etc cuz im still on her insurance?or should i just say its minor and move on?


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 2, 2010)

For one, medical advice is a no-no here. For two, they'll give you pain meds, most likely nasal spray for a migraine. If you're worried, talk to your Dr.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 2, 2010)

> To ensure the safety of all members, EMTLife  members are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum,  private message, or via EMTLife's email feature.  Information contained  on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not  constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind.  Members  seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or  local emergency services.



http://www.emtlife.com/misc.php?do=cfrules


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 3, 2010)




----------

